# Hi from Cali!



## Liz (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm Liz from California. Glad to be here


----------



## Janice (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome Liz! Hope to see you around.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 19, 2005)

welcome to specktra Liz


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

hey Liz another california person. I am also from california. welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Liz


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

